# anxious behavior on walks



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

About a month after I adopted Wallaby I noticed that he would start whining at places where he had previously been aroused-usually by a cat or squirrel. We would be walking normally, and he would let out a little whimper. In the time since, this behavior, which I ignored, has escalated. I can no longer walk him without him constantly whining, whimpering and in some cases, barking. I'm at a loss, I have no idea what to do about this, why it is happening, etc. Sometimes if we are in a quiet area, I can put him in a sit, ignore him til he stops whining, and continue when I'm sure he's no longer aroused at all. We will walk normally for 2-10 minutes before the behavior starts again. 
He used to walk perfectly with me and now it seems like all that work has been undone.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you tried to carry a treat bag full of yummy treats and then treat him when he is walking quietly?

I would keep doing what your doing. Stop walking and ignore him when he is whinning. Once he is quiet and calm, continue walking and give praise and treats. Soon he'll connect the walk continuing, praise and treats to times when he is walking quietly.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree except I would start feeding treats as you approach one of those places where he whines. Give him a great every 5 or 10 seconds all the way by these places BUT ... the instant he starts whining, stop the treats. When he stops whining, start the treats again. Use very small treats. I mean VERY small.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I do not always take treats with me, because he only takes raw meat as a treat on walks. He won't take dehydrated. I think I may not have explained myself very well, I put on the leash, we're out the door and he is already whining, he doesn't stop. When I stand and ignore him, I have to stand for usually 10-20 minutes, to get 2 minutes of quiet walking out of him. It can be pretty frustrating, and I usually just end up hauling him home. 
Should I just take him back inside when he starts whining? Backing up [penalty steps] doesn't work with this.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

We should get together for a walk. I wonder if he would be better with a friend to walk with...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SilverBeat said:


> I do not always take treats with me, because he only takes raw meat as a treat on walks. He won't take dehydrated.


Well take treats with you. I used to use Authority Little Liver treats (Petsmart brand) or BilJac Liver Treats (I think they are the same thing). Are they processed? Yes. Do they have ingredients that aren't so good for the dog? Yes. But they are treats and I gave such little treats that I don't think it could have a large negative effect on my dogs healthwise. Each of these little treats is about the size of a kibble. One of those "kibbles" would make about 20 treats for me. They are soft and easy to break off with your finger nail. They are easy to use and work very well. Just an idea for treats. Oh, I wouldn't use more than 2 "Kibbles" in a training session. :smile:

I think I may not have explained myself very well, I put on the leash, we're out the door and he is already whining, he doesn't stop. When I stand and ignore him, I have to stand for usually 10-20 minutes, to get 2 minutes of quiet walking out of him. It can be pretty frustrating, and I usually just end up hauling him home.[/quote]

I understand the frustration. Sometimes behavior modification is frustrating. It goes with the territory. 



> Should I just take him back inside when he starts whining? Backing up [penalty steps] doesn't work with this.


I wouldn't take him back inside. Do you think his behavior is because he doesn't want to walk? Doesn't want to walk that specific route? Are you sure he doesn't have a medical problem such as a bad foot or leg or joint? Are you sure he isn't in pain? It would be much easier to fix if we knew the cause. If we knew what is goiing on in his little head. If is problem is anything in this paragraph, treats are useless. We need to treat the problem and not the symptom.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Well take treats with you. I used to use Authority Little Liver treats (Petsmart brand) or BilJac Liver Treats (I think they are the same thing). Are they processed? Yes. Do they have ingredients that aren't so good for the dog? Yes. But they are treats and I gave such little treats that I don't think it could have a large negative effect on my dogs healthwise. Each of these little treats is about the size of a kibble. One of those "kibbles" would make about 20 treats for me. They are soft and easy to break off with your finger nail. They are easy to use and work very well. Just an idea for treats. Oh, I wouldn't use more than 2 "Kibbles" in a training session. :smile:
> 
> I think I may not have explained myself very well, I put on the leash, we're out the door and he is already whining, he doesn't stop. When I stand and ignore him, I have to stand for usually 10-20 minutes, to get 2 minutes of quiet walking out of him. It can be pretty frustrating, and I usually just end up hauling him home.
> 
> ...


He plays fetch and runs fine so I don't think it's pain. I can see him getting all worked up but I'm not sure why. If it's a problem with the route it's a problem with the 20+ routes we take. Time of day doesn't seem to be a factor either, although I don't usually take him out between 8pm and 11 pm, when the cats and skunks are out and about.

When I said he wouldn't take other treats I mean he won't respond to the click if it's something that isn't wet [and even then not all the time]. He will take hot dogs, sometimes, and cheese sometimes.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would bet the whinning is from excitement. Anticipation about seeing things that are exciting while on the walk. I wonder if you played ball with him in your back yard for a bit before your walk would help take the edge off? Maybe burn some energy before going out?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> I would bet the whinning is from excitement. Anticipation about seeing things that are exciting while on the walk. I wonder if you played ball with him in your back yard for a bit before your walk would help take the edge off? Maybe burn some energy before going out?


This is worth a shot. Bambi is like that (whining, anxious behavior, and in her case tugging) unless I run around with her or play fetch before the walk.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

luvmyBRT you hit the nail on the head, it's definitely from anticipation and overstimulation. Unfortunately he's kind of hit or miss with fetch, sometimes he will play and sometimes he won't. 
But I am taking steps to reduce the excitement of going for a walk, since this starts way before we even get out the door. I've been randomly picking up his harness and putting it down somewhere, or putting it on and then not taking him anywhere, etc. It's helped a little in the 3 or 4 days that I've been doing this. 
I'm also going to work on teaching this cue: Dog Training Tip- Leash Walking: Go Sniff and Marking - YouTube


----------

